# Prize Winner!



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Basil and I have just got back from puppy training classes with The Company of Animals with the prize for the best 'watch'! Even with the distraction of people and dogs walking past I was able to keep Basil focused on my face. He is such a good boy ........... probably helped that he hadn't eaten for hours and I had a tasty treat in my hand but 'hey!' that's what training's all about! Lol.

Karen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! GOOD JOB!!!!
tasty treats are great! on Test day our trainer said to pull out the hotdogs! lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well done Karen and Basil! That is brilliant, what a clever boy!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Basil you are a :star:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Clever little Basil ... well done to you both.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Always knew Basil was special  xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Basil xxx

Great news ... xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Clever, greedy Basil.......and how proud were you Karen???roud:roud:roud:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Clever, greedy Basil.......and how proud were you Karen???roud:roud:roud:


Oh just a tad! We're so pleased with Basil. He is such a well balanced boy. Confident without being assertive and respectful without being fearful. You were so right, he is the perfect 'brother' for Rufus.

What really makes me laugh is as soon as I post how wonderful he is on the forum ....... he goes and does something to burst the bubble. Within minutes of me posting he had pooped in the corner of the lounge and thrown up by the sofa!! Too many bribery treats me thinks!! Lol.

Karen xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep this is the real world that we live in. LOL xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Good boy Basil - I can just picture he now drooling away and licking his lips while you held a tasty morsel up by your face. Was he looking straight into your eyes or ever so slightly to one side at the treat


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

....ermmm..............! xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> ....ermmm..............! xx


so that will be looking ever so slightly to one side then


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done Basil :star:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Go Basil go Basil!


----------

